# Mouse Problems in Flash/Full Screen Games



## kiara2425 (Aug 19, 2011)

Hey,

I have two wireless mice, a Logitech, and a Microsoft.. both have this problem. I have one wired mouse, which has no problems. 

The problem is that when I go to play a flash game, PC game such as BFBC2 or anything real flash heavy, that the mouse will jerk around and stop working for moments at a time, as if something is interfering with it. 

My husband and I have the same computers, and his (Logitech) wireless mouse does not have the problems I have.

The mouse that I am currently using now (Logitech) comes with a wireless keyboard as well, and that is the only other wireless item connected to my computer. The only other wireless items we have are a wireless router (which has been replaced once) and my husbands wireless mouse, but the problems were there before he had his wireless mouse.

Its pretty consistent that the problems occur during the flash or PC games, and it doesnt happen if I am simply browsing the web.

I've contacted Logitech and I got some sort of instructions on uninstalling the previous software for Logitech, disabling firewall, installing the software, doing other things that were crazy, and it didnt work. 

Thanks for your help in advance! 

-Kiara


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Could be interference between the mouse and the receiver. Check the receiver location, and if possible, try moving it closer. Also eliminate any other objects that may cause interference...cordless phones, cell phones, etc.


----------



## kiara2425 (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks for the response. 

I've tried connecting the mouse in each of my 6 slots, and I have no wireless objects on my computer stand. The mouse, when the dongle is at the front of the computer, is approximately 3 ft at the most from the receiver. 

If it was interference, wouldn't that cause the problems always, rather than just during flash and PC full screen games? I have tried even setting the flash settings to its lowest, and that doesnt help at all.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Possibly. Or it could be that you don't notice it during normal activities. 

In any case, I've not seen a "Flash" only issue. You could test mouse usage while watching a Flash video site. If it is Flash, then you should see the problem.

Otherwise, I'd suspect software/driver issue, or you are exceeding your PC specs (ie: games are exceeding your cpu speed).

What are your PC specs?


----------



## kiara2425 (Aug 19, 2011)

Its really noticeable.. if its going on when the flash/pc games are going, and also when they arent, its not noticeable during the non-game play.. the cutting in and out makes PC games virtually non-playable, but browsing the web, there's no cutting out at all. The courser runs smoothly around the screen.

Here is my specs though!  At least, the main ones. If you need more let me know.

I run Windows 7 32 bit SP1 (It happened on XP and non SP1 Win7 as well)
AMD Athlon Dual Core 5200+ 2.7 GhZ processor.
4 GB RAM
1 GB ATI Radeon HD 4600 
750 GB HD.

The two games that I run on the PC are Delta Force: Black Hawk Down (From like 2002) and Battlefield: Bad Company 2 --- Very rarely I will get the Sims 2 out and play it.

Most the flash problems come on Facebook games that are heavy on flash.


----------



## kiara2425 (Aug 19, 2011)

I did find out that support for drivers for Win7 for my Logitech mk700 was discontinued before Win7 came out.. so that could have something to do with it. I did not have the logitech on XP, but had the Microsoft one. I think I will try switching out the mice to see if I can find the drivers for the MS one and reinstall them again, to see if that could help. I didnt even know the drivers for this mouse didnt exist for Win7.. despite going through Logitech support and them telling me all these crazy steps to do! Note to self: Do not buy Logitech again if their support tells me tons of steps to do things, but forgets to quietly mention that they dont even have a real driver for my mouse. (They had me install SetPoint)


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

There are Win7 drivers for that hardware...and it is SetPoint.

Wireless Desktop MK700

In any case, to rule out the mouse drivers, simply uninstall SetPoint from Add and Remove programs, reboot, and simply use the generic Windows drivers.


----------



## kiara2425 (Aug 19, 2011)

Its not the driver anyway, at least, its not Setpoint, as I uninstalled it like you suggested, rebooted, and am using the generic drivers and I still get stuttering with the mouse. 

(I also have yet to find my MS mouse to test it)


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

OK, so the mouse, drivers, and software are ruled out.

As for Flash issues, likely the browser or the Flash install. You can test with a different browser, and you can update/reinstall Flash.

With that said, video consists of video and audio. So update/reinstall the video and audio drivers as well.


----------

